# Marriott 2020 Maintenance Fees



## SueDonJ (Oct 29, 2019)

** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!* 

** Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Size (include Season if it's a differential)
Operating Fee
Replacement Reserve
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy (where it exists)
Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2019 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!)
** Please report DC Trust and AP Point MF's as the per-point amount in effect on 1/1/20, and any changes throughout the year.

MF Related info:*

The *2019 MF thread* has been unstuck and can be found here.
Historical MF info can also be found in this forum's Weeks FAQ.
Operating Budgets for each of the resorts may be posted to owners.marriottvacationclub.com when the bills are sent out. Sign in, click on "Maintenance Fee/Club Dues" under "Managing Your Ownership" in the column on the right, then the "Make Payment" button, then the "View eBilling Invoices & Inserts" link.

************* Thread Compilation *************

_*Destination Club*_

*MF's assessed on purchased Trust Points = $0.604/Point = $151./Beneficial Interest (BI=250 Points) *Post #2

*Club Dues Fee assessed on Owners of Trust Points and DC-Enrolled Weeks*
(No change from 2019)

$205 Owners and Select Members
$245 Executive and Presidential Members
$270 Chairman's Club Members
*Asia Pacific Points = *Post #35 and Post #45

_*Additional Specific Fees*_

*International Owner Service Fee = $34.50 *Post #6

*VAT (Value Added Tax) for European Owners*
Thai VAT On Weeks - Post #46
Spain VAT On DC Club Dues - Post #11 and On Weeks - Post #59

_*MVC Weeks*

*Note that Property Taxes for the Florida resorts will vary according to the Resort Calendar seasons, and are included in the MF budgets.
*Note that Property Taxes for the California resorts will vary among owners based on purchase price/date, and are billed separately by the counties._

*Aruba Ocean Club *1BR - Post #14 and 2BR - Post #51
*Aruba Surf Club *2BR and 3BR - Post #5
*Barony Beach Club* Post #58
*BeachPlace Towers *Plat - Post #62
*Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge* 2BR EOY - Post #43 and 2BR - Post #48
*Club Son Antem* 2BR and 3BR - Post #59
*Crystal Shores* 2BR Silver - Post #66
*Cypress Harbour* Sport - Post #17
*Desert Springs Villas I* Red - Post #20
*Desert Springs Villas II* Blue - Post #18 and Red - Post #24
*Fairway Villas* Post #8
*Frenchman's Cove* 2BR PlatPlus - Post #10
*Grand Chateau* 2BR EOY - Post #7 and 3BR/2BR/1BR - Post #9
*Grande Ocean *Post #4 and Post #19
*Grande Vista* 2BR Gold - Post #30 and 2BR Plat - Post #33 and 3BR Plat - Post #36
*Harbour Club* Post #38
*Harbour Lake* 2BR Gold - Post #32
*Harbour Point at Shelter Cove* Post #13
*Kauai Beach Club* 1BR - Post #15 and 2BR - Post #61
*Ko Olina Beach Club* 2BR EOY - Post #21 and 3BR - Post #22 and 2BR - Post #25
*Lakeshore Reserve* 2BR Plat - Post #44 and 2BRDeluxe Plat - Post #52
*Manor Club at Ford's Colony* Post #40
*Marbella Beach Resort* 2BR - Post #47
*Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Towers* 2BR - Post #27 and 3BR - Post #34
*Maui Ocean Club - Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing* 2BR- Post #26 and 1BR EOY and 2BR EOY - Post #29
*MountainSide* 2BR - Post #16
*Newport Coast Villas* Post #49
*Ocean Pointe* 3BR Plat - Post #50 and 3BR Silver - Post #55 and 2BR - Post #64
*Oceana Palms* 2BR Plat and 2BR Gold - Post #53
*OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes* Post #12
*Phuket Beach Club* Post #46
*Playa Andaluza* 3BR - Post #56 and 2BR - Post #57
*Sabal Palms* 2BR Red - Post #41
*Shadow Ridge Enclaves* 2BR Plat and 2BR Deluxe Plat Week 7 - Post #63
*Shadow Ridge Villages* 2BR Gold EOY - Post #39 and 2BR Plat - Post #65
*St. Kitts Beach Club* 2BR PlatPlus Holiday - Post #3 and 2BR - Post #6
*StreamSide* Birch 1BR Week 15 - Post #28
*Summit Watch* 2BR - Post #31
*SurfWatch* 3BR - Post #54
*Timber Lodge* 2BR Plat Ski - Post #23
*Waiohai Beach Club* Post #37 and Post #60
*Willow Ridge Lodge* 2BR - Post #42


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 29, 2019)

*DC Trust Points*

2020 MF's on DC Trust Points confirmed at $0.604 per point.  ($151 per BI)

2019 MF's were $0.58/point
*
4.1% increase*


----------



## echino (Oct 30, 2019)

Marriott's St. Kitts Beach Club, 2br, fixed Platinum Plus – Holiday week 51 Oceanside.

2020 Operating Fee $1,371.24
2020 Property Tax Fee $14.82
2020 Replacement Reserve $578.49
Total Amount Due *$1,964.55*

-0.7% decrease from 2019


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 30, 2019)

*Marriott's Grande Ocean, 2 bedroom*

2020 Operating Fee   $1,056.10
2020 Property Tax Fee   $88.72
2020 Replacement Reserve   $404.73
 2020 Total   $1,549.55
*3.9% increase*

2019 Total   $1,491.38


----------



## m61376 (Oct 31, 2019)

Marriott Aruba Surf Club:
2 BR
Operating fee: $1062.41
Reserve: $581.02
Utilities: $261.66
$1905 total  for 2020
 2019 was $1870.13
Increase is 1.9%

3BR
Operating fee: $1387.45
Reserve: $791.92
Utilities: $366.29
$2546.47 total  for 2020
 2019 was $2500.80
Increase is 1.8%


----------



## bazzap (Nov 1, 2019)

*Marriott St. Kitts Beach Club 2br Garden View External Gold Weeks*

Fiscal Year Description Amount Due
2020 Operating Fee 1380.57
2020 Property Tax Fee 14.92
2020 Replacement Reserve 582.42
2020 International Service Fee 34.50
2020 Total 2012.41

2019 Total 2011.90  *Increase < .0003%*


----------



## bazzap (Nov 1, 2019)

*Marriott Grand Chateau 2br Lock Off Platinum EOY Week*

Fiscal Year Description Amount Due
2020 Operating Fee 457.20
2020 Property Tax Fee 27.20
2020 Replacement Reserve 169.23
2020 International Service Fee 17.25
2020 Total 670.94

2019 Total 654.03 *Increase 2.59%*


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Nov 1, 2019)

*Marriott Fairway Villas*

2020 Property Tax Fee-----------$100.13
2020 Replacement Reserve------$374.93
2020 Operating Fee--------------$1042.46
2020 Total------------------------$1517.52

2019 Total was $1475.78  *Increased 2.82%*

2020 MF to DC point "value" = *$0.73/point *(for Platinum)* *


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 2, 2019)

*Marriott’s Grand Chateau

3 bedroom
*
Total program expense $1,444.85
Cash reserve $556.13
Total MF $2,000.98

*2 bedroom *

Total program expense $984.92
Cash reserve $338.45
Total MF $1,323.37

*1 bedroom
*
Total program expense $729.56
Cash reserve $217.59
Total MF $947.15
*
approx 2.8% increase
*


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 2, 2019)

*Marriott Frenchmans Cove, Plat Plus week 7, 2bd*


2020 Replacement Reserve------$452.58
2020 Operating Fee--------------$1830.74
2020 Total------------------------$2283.32

2020 Property Tax Fee-----------billed separately in August, about $150

2019 Total was $2147.42  *Increased 6.32%*


----------



## bazzap (Nov 3, 2019)

As owners of MVC resorts in Spain, we have to pay Spanish VAT on our DC Club Dues.
So for Chairman’s Club Dues next year
*Fiscal Year Description* *Amount Due*
2020 Spain VAT 19.62
2020 Club Dues 270.00
2020 Total         289.62


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Nov 5, 2019)

*Marriott's OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes*

2020 Replacement Reserve------$337.62
2020 Operating Fee--------------$1066.25
2020 Total------------------------$1403.87

2019 Total was $1483.16 *Decreased 5.35%*
Note:  If you remove last year's special assessment of $173, the MF *Increased 6.9%*

2020 MF to DC point "value" = *$0.36/point *(for Platinum OceanSide)


----------



## RLS50 (Nov 6, 2019)

*Marriott's Harbour Point Fixed Week 2BR*

- 2020 Property Tax Fee $84.00
- 2020 Replacement Reserve $392.70
- 2020 Operating Fee $927.37

2020 TOTAL = $1,404.07 - 4.4% Increase over 2019

2019 TOTAL = $1,342.86
2018 TOTAL = $1,385.03
2017 TOTAL = $1,273.06
2016 TOTAL = $1,244.00
2015 TOTAL = $1,158.99


----------



## billhall (Nov 6, 2019)

*Aruba Ocean Club - 1BR Unit (same MF for platinum and gold weeks)*

2020 Utilities - $153.57
2020 Replacement Reserve - $486.91
2020 Operating Fee - $804.55

2020 TOTAL- 1445.03

2019 TOTAL- $1,496.69  *Decreased 3.45%

(assuming I did the % math correctly)*


----------



## billhall (Nov 6, 2019)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club-1BR Annual

2020 AOAO Operating Fee $656.86
2020 Operating Fee $923.81
2020 AOAO Replacement Reserve $165.97
2020 Replacement Reserve $ 169.76
2020 Property Tax Fee $167.19
2020 Total: $2083.59

2019 Total: $1920.79) (8.47% Increase)
*


----------



## Colt Seavers (Nov 7, 2019)

*Marriott's Mountainside Park City
*
2 BR Lockoff (Same fees for all seasons)

2020 Operating Fee: $ 1057.92
2020 Property Tax (Included in Operating Fee): $ 61.95
2020 Reserve Fee: $ 426.75
2020 Revenue: $ 30.52
2020 Maintenance Fee : $ 1454.15

2019 Maintenance Fee: $ 1400.18
Increase of 3.9%

Largest percentage increase line items:  Income Tax, Gas, Insurance
Largest cost increase line items: Housekeeping, Maintenance, Front Desk


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 7, 2019)

Marriott Cypress Harbour-2 bedroom Sport week

2020 Property tax- $123.00
2020 replacement res- $372.75
2020 Operating fee- 854.30
2020 Total =.           $1,350.05

2019 Total               $1,292.58
Increase =.             + 4.45%



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 7, 2019)

Marriott Desert Spring Villas II- 2 bedroom lockoff Blue season

2020 master reserve $56.38
2020 master operating $78.73
2020 Replacement res $471.15
2020 Operating fee $ 889.26

2020 Total          $ 1,495.52

2019 Total.          $1,436.29

Increase  = + 4.12%

Property Taxes billed separately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvtoride (Nov 7, 2019)

Marriott’s Grande Ocean - 2 bedroom Gold season

2020 prop tax.      $ 88.72
2020 replacement res $404.73
2020 Operating fee $ 1,056.10
2020 total  =.          $ 1,549.55

2019 total =.         $ 1,491.38

Increase =.            3.90%




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 7, 2019)

Marriott Desert Spring Villas I, 2 bedroom lockoff Red season

2020 master reserve $56.38
2020 master operating $78.73
2020 Replacement res $560.17
2020 Operating fee $ 1,000.88

2020 Total          $ 1,696.16

2019 Total.          $1,627.06

Increase of 4.25%

Property Taxes billed separately, mine was $97.80.


----------



## echino (Nov 8, 2019)

Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club
2br OV EOY

2020 Property Tax Fee $116.38
2020 Replacement Reserve $188.25
2020 Operating Fee $932.84

2020 Total $1,237.47

Increase of +6.9%


----------



## hangloose (Nov 9, 2019)

*Marriott's Ko'Olina Beach Club (MKO) - 3BR OV Annual Platinum
*
2020 Operating Fee $2052.62
2020 Replacement Reserve $414.22
2020 Property Tax Fee $256.08

*2020 Total: $2722.92 *(2019: $2547.31)

*+6.9% increase*


----------



## tahoe (Nov 10, 2019)

Marriott's Timber Lodge 2BR Platinum Ski

Condo Operating           251.02
Condo Reserve              72.03
Operating Fee             783.75
Replacement Reserve       356.80

2019 Total was $1387.13
2020 Total is $1463.60
Increase of 5.5%

2020 budget breakdown attached.  I'm not sure how they arrived at 1463.60 :-(


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 11, 2019)

Marriott Desert Spring Villas 2, 2 bedroom lockoff Red season

2020 master reserve $56.38
2020 master operating $78.73
2020 Replacement res $471.15
2020 Operating fee $ 889.26

2020 Total $ 1,495.52

2019 Total. $1,436.29

Increase of 4.12%

Property Taxes billed separately, mine was $97.80


----------



## brianfox (Nov 11, 2019)

*Marriott's Ko'Olina Beach Club (MKO) - 2BR MV Annual Platinum*

2020 Operating Fee $1,865.68
2020 Property Tax Fee $232.76
2020 Replacement Reserve $376.49
Total Amount Due *$2,474.93*
*
$159.61 (6.45%) increase from 2019.  Highest % jump since 2011.*


----------



## TXTortoise (Nov 12, 2019)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (MMO)- 2BR OF*

2020 AOAO Replacement Reserve 2020-01-09  152.18
2020 Property Tax Fee 2020-01-09  316.76
2020 Replacement Reserve 2020-01-09  337.34
2020 AOAO Operating Fee 2020-01-09  819.00
2020 Operating Fee 2020-01-09  965.57

*TOTAL - $2590.85; 7.6% Increase

2019 - $2408*


----------



## TXTortoise (Nov 12, 2019)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina/Napili Towers (MM1)- 2BR OF*

2020 AOAO Replacement Reserve 2020-01-09  170.50
2020 Property Tax Fee 2020-01-09                  354.89
2020 Replacement Reserve 2020-01-09           377.95
2020 AOAO Operating Fee 2020-01-09            917.58
2020 Operating Fee 2020-01-09                    1081.79

*TOTAL - $2902.71; 7.6% Increase

2019 - $2697*

******
*@MOXJO7282*: My calculation is MF increase is = 1-(2408/2590.85) = 7.06%. Slightly less than 7.6.  Is my math wrong? That is how I do all my MFs calculations.

*@VacationForever*: The right way to do it is that you take the increase or decrease, i.e. 2020 Total MF - 2019 Total MF, and divide by 2019 Total MF.  It should give you 7.6%

For states like CA, it is different because property tax is billed separately by the county.

_[Note - posts merged. If this discussion continues please take it to a thread in the forum, leaving this sticky thread for ONLY the MF specifics.] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## TXTortoise (Nov 12, 2019)

*Vail Streamside at Birch - Week 15/1BR* (Streamside Birch MFs vary by season and unit size.)

2020 Replacement Reserve 2020-01-31   187.00
2020 Operating Fee 2020-01-31              541.56

*TOTAL - $728.56; 3% increase*

*2019 - $709*


----------



## NTP66 (Nov 13, 2019)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (MM0) - 1BR EOY OV*

2020 AOAO Operating Fee  - $372.27 (2019: $322.18, +15.55%)
2020 AOAO Replacement Reserve  - $69.18 (2019: $65.27,  +5.99%)
2020 Operating Fee  - $438.89 (2019: $429.68,  +2.14%)
2020 Property Tax Fee - $143.98 (2019: $138.48,  +3.97%)
2020 Replacement Reserve - $153.34 (2019: $135.22,  +10.53%)

*Total: $1177.66* (2019: $1094.34, +7.61%)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club (MM0) - 2BR EOY OV
*
2020 AOAO Operating Fee - $409.50 (2019: $354.40, +15.55%)
2020 AOAO Replacement Reserve - $76.09 (2019: $71.80, +5.97%)
2020 Operating Fee - $482.79 (2019: $472.66, +2.14%)
2020 Property Tax Fee - $158.38 (2019: $152.33, +3.97%)
2020 Replacement Reserve - $168.67 (2019: $152.61, +10.52%)

*Total: $1295.43* (2019: $1203.80, +7.61%)


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 15, 2019)

*Marriott's Grande Vista - 2BR Gold Annual
*
2020 Florida Club Fee  - $4.00
2020 Property Tax Fee - $139.82
2020 Replacement Reserve - $358.02
2020 Operating Fee - $960.67
*Total - $1,462.51 (2019 $1,381.82, + 5.84%)

No final budget out there yet to analyze the numbers.*


----------



## Wahoo (Nov 15, 2019)

*Marriott's Summit Watch - 2BR Platinum Annual*

2020 Operating Fee: $1233.98
2020 Replacement Reserve: $419.64
2020 Property Tax Fee: $66.54
*TOTAL: $1720.16*

3.2% Increase from 2019 ($1667.01)


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 15, 2019)

*Marriott's Harbour Lake - 2BR Gold Annual*

2020 Property Tax Fee - $140.58
2020 Replacement Reserve - $411.82
2020 Operating Fee - $952.64

*Total - $1505.04 (2019 $1,437.31, + 4.71%)*


----------



## hangloose (Nov 15, 2019)

*Marriott's Grande Vista - 2BR Platinum Annual*

2020 Florida Club Fee - $4.00
2020 Property Tax Fee - $163.59
2020 Replacement Reserve - $358.02
2020 Operating Fee - $960.67
*2020 Total - $1,486.29 
*
(2019 $1405.59)

*Increase +5.74%*


----------



## GregT (Nov 16, 2019)

*Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Towers 3BR OF*

2020 AOAO Replacement Reserve 2020-01-09 --  204.60
2020 Property Tax Fee 2020-01-09 --  425.85
2020 Replacement Reserve 2020-01-09 -- 453.52
2020 AOAO Operating Fee 2020-01-09 -- 1101.06
2020 Operating Fee 2020-01-09 -- 1298.09

Total, $3,483.12

Must be a 7.6% increase, based on the others....

Best,

Greg

_[Moderator Note: Post edited after confirming with OP.]_


----------



## vol_90 (Nov 18, 2019)

*Asia Pacific Club Points for 2020*

MF's per point is $0.43489

*Asia Pacific Club Points for 2019*

MF's per point is $0.39379

*Increase - 10.44%*


----------



## NboroGirl (Nov 18, 2019)

*Marriott Grande Vista - 3BR Platinum*

2020 Florida Club Fee 2020-01-07 -- 4.00
2020 Property Tax Fee 2020-01-07 -- 186.18
2020 Replacement Reserve 2020-01-07 -- 472.38
2020 Operating Fee 2020-01-07 -- 1267.55
*2020 Total -- $1930.11*


----------



## brianfox (Nov 18, 2019)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club (MAW) - 2BR MV Annual Platinum (Fees appeared 11/18/19)*

2020 Operating Fee $1575.86
2020 Property Tax Fee $216.59
2020 Replacement Reserve $452.63
Total Amount Due *$2,245.08

$104.65 (4.66%) increase from 2019. Highest % jump since 2014.*


----------



## wmp0719 (Nov 19, 2019)

*Marriott's Harbour Club at Harbour Town (HHI)- 2 BR Platinum Season  
*
2020 Operating Fee $1093.59
2020 Property Tax $ 146.58
2020 Replacement Reserve $ 655.00
Total Amt Due $ 1895.17

*4.8% Increase from 2019*


----------



## jpc763 (Nov 19, 2019)

*Marriott's Shadow Ridge - EOY - 2 BR Gold Season*

2020 Master Reserve $3.56
2020 Master Operating $11.55
2020 Condo Reserve $48.84
2020 Condo Operating $90.07
2020 Replacement Reserve $164.94
2020 Operating Fee $485.44

Total Amt Due $804.40

*3.42% Increase from 2019*


----------



## Fairwinds (Nov 22, 2019)

*Marriott Manor Club Sequel, 2Bdr Platinum Season*

2020 Operating Fee $1131.12
2020 Property Tax Fee $67.82
2020 Replacement Reserve $295.06
2020 Total $1494.00
***************

_From *winger*:_
For Post# 40, Manor Club, I would like to add:

Since 2019 MF (excluding ARDA) was $1,418.00.
2020 MF ($1494.00) was an increase of *5.4%*


----------



## Fairwinds (Nov 22, 2019)

*Marriott Sabal Palms, 2Bdr Red Season*

2020 Operating Fee $936.15
2020 Property Tax Fee $157.92
2020 Replacement Reserve $406.00
2020 Total $1507.00


----------



## JohnB3 (Nov 26, 2019)

_[Moderator Note: Several posts have been edited/deleted to consolidate this info. Thanks, all!]_

*Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge 2 Bedroom Platinum season*

2019 Replacement Reserve         $319.14
2019 Operating Fee                    $918.36

2019 Total Amt Due                           $1237.50


2020 Replacement Reserve    328.71 2.9% increase
2020 Operating Fee                970.96   5.7% increase

2020 Total Amt Due                          $1299.67 5.02% increase

Here is the corrected data on Marriott willow ridge Thanks Dioxide45 & Great3 . I still had $62 outstanding after paying too soon 



samara64 said:


> *Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge 2 Bedroom Platinum season*
> 
> 2020 Prepaid Dues 2019-11-26  0.00
> 2020 Replacement Reserve 2020-01-06  319.14
> ...


----------



## echino (Nov 26, 2019)

*Marriott's Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge*

2br EOY

2020 Property Tax Fee $18.41
2020 Replacement Reserve $212.48
2020 Operating Fee $523.58

2020 Total $754.47
+3.5% increase


----------



## glenns (Nov 27, 2019)

*Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve - Two Bedroom Platinum*


2020 Reserve.............. $293.02
2020 Developer Subsidy... $0
2020 Operating Fee....... $1601.29
2020 Property Tax......... $191.70
===========================
2020 Total............... $2086.01

*$176.81 (9%) increase over 2019*


----------



## MALC9990 (Nov 29, 2019)

MVCI ASIA Pacific Points system $0.43489 per point. Increase of 10.44% over 2019


----------



## bazzap (Dec 4, 2019)

*Marriott Phuket Beach Club - 2BR (Fees quoted in Thai Baht)*

2020 Maintenance Fee 34,509
2020 Thai VAT Fee 2,416
2020 Total 36,925

2019 Total 36,925 Zero Increase

Yes, that is right, this is a ZERO Increase


----------



## Xpat (Dec 6, 2019)

*Marriott's Marbella Beach Resort - 2BR*

2020 Maintenance Fee € 1,019.04
2020 Spain VAT € 101.90
*2020 Total € 1,120.94* - $1,199 at today's exchange rate

2019 Total € 1,082.31* +3.6%*


----------



## Xpat (Dec 6, 2019)

*Marriott's Canyon Villas - 2BR*

2020 Property Tax Fee $ 36.82
2020 Replacement Reserve $  424.96
2020 Operating Fee $ 1,047.15
*2020 Total $ 1,508.93*

2019 Total $ 1,457.83 *+3.51%*


----------



## Xpat (Dec 6, 2019)

*Marriott's Newport Coast Villas - 2BR*

2020 Condo Reserve $ 68.94
2020 Master Reserve $ 73.47
2020 Master Operating $ 98.92
2020 Condo Operating $ 143.56
2020 Replacement Reserve $ 316.00
2020 Operating Fee $ 671.50
*2020 Total $ 1,372.39
*
Property tax billed seperately ($101.84)

2019 Total $ 1,320.46 *+3.93%*


----------



## hangloose (Dec 6, 2019)

*Marriott's Ocean Pointe - 3 Bedroom OF Platinum Season*

2020 Operating Fee $1378.73
2020 Replacement Reserve $587.00
2020 Property Tax Fee $305.59
2020 Florida Club Fee $4.00

*2020 Total: $2,275.32 (*2019 Total: $2,115.52)

*+ 7.5% Increase*

_[Moderator Note: See this discussion thread - __Ocean Pointe’s proposed budget increase is 10-15%__.]_


----------



## qlaval (Dec 6, 2019)

*Aruba Ocean Club - 2BR Unit*

(Don't have the utility/operating numbers, maybe someone can chime in)
2020 Replacement Reserve - $651.19
2020 Operating Fee - $1,258.18

*2020 TOTAL- $1,909.37*

2019 TOTAL- $1,984.99 *Decreased 3.809%*


----------



## icydog (Dec 6, 2019)

glenns said:


> *Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve - Two Bedroom Platinum*
> 
> 
> 2020 Reserve.............. $293.02
> ...


Marriott Lakeshore Reserve Two Bedroom Deluxe Lockoff,  Platinum season $2178.91(I paid it online and didn’t copy any details)
*
2019 $1997.97 
Increase 9%*


----------



## icydog (Dec 6, 2019)

*Oceana Palms Two Bedroom Platinum Oceanview 
Fiscal Year Amount Due $1972.28*
2020 Property Tax Fee 2020-01-20  329.44
2020 Replacement Reserve 2020-01-20  336.35
2020 Operating Fee 2020-01-20  1306.40

2019 $1837.48
Difference $124.90
*Increase 9.3%*

*Oceana Palms two bedroom Gold Oceanview 
Fiscal Year Amount Due $1874.56*
2020 Property Tax Fee 2020-01-20  231.72
2020 Replacement Reserve 2020-01-20  336.35
2020 Operating Fee 2020-01-20  1306.49

2019 $1752.28
Difference $122.28
*Increase 9.4%*


----------



## icydog (Dec 6, 2019)

*Marriott SurfWatch, 3 Bdrm, Garden, Silver season 
Fiscal Year Description* *Due Date* *Amount Due $1700.83*
2020 Property Tax Fee 2020-01-21  98.16
2020 Replacement Reserve 2020-01-21  354.09
2020 Operating Fee 2020-01-21  1248.58

2019 $1620.65
Difference $80.18
*Increase 4.8%*


----------



## Luvtoride (Dec 8, 2019)

Marriotts Ocean Pointe- 3 bedroom Silver


         Total.                          2160.23           
Fiscal Year Description   
2020 Florida Club Fee              4.00
2020 Property Tax Fee           190.50
2020 Replacement Reserve    587.00
2020 Operating Fee               1378.73

Increase of $160 or 8% over prior year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

_[Moderator Note: See this discussion thread - __Ocean Pointe’s proposed budget increase is 10-15%__.]_


----------



## Xpat (Dec 9, 2019)

Marriott's Playa Andaluza - 3BR

2020 Maintenance Fee € 1,184.24
2020 Spain VAT € 118.42
2020 Total € 1,302.66 - $1,441 at today's exchange rate

2019 Total € 1,277.63 +1.96%


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 11, 2019)

*Marriott's Playa Andaluza - 2BR Silver Seafront*

2020 Maintenance Fee € 1,052.58
2020 Spain VAT € 105.26
*2020 Total € 1,157.84* - $1,284.45 USD at today's exchange rate

2019 Total € 1,135.60* +1.96%*


----------



## somerville (Dec 16, 2019)

*Marriott's Barony Beach Club - 2BR*

2020 Property Tax Fee        $  93.06
2020 Replacement Reserve $  382.36
2020 Operating Fee             $  983.48
         Total                           $1,458.90

2019 Maintenance Fee $1,361.68, Increase 7.1%


----------



## SonAntemOwner (Dec 21, 2019)

Marriott Club Son Antem, Mallorca, Spain

The 2020 Maintenance fees is 
€ 1,134.77 for a two-bedroom villa (inclusive Spain VAT of €103.16)
€ 1,297.54 for a three-bedroom  villa (inclusive  Spain VAT of €117.96)

2.82% increase over 2019


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chunkygal (Jan 4, 2020)

Resort Name/Unit Size (include Season if it's a differential): *Waiohai Beach Club Ocean View EY Platinum 1 week*


Operating Fee: $1575.86
Replacement Reserve: $452.63
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately): $216.59
Developer Subsidy (where it exists): NA
Special Assessment (where it exists): NA
TOTAL: $2245.08
Increase/decrease over 2019 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (because I don't blame anybody who doesn't want to do the math!): +4.8%
Points:
2000: 1.37 MF per point 2020 up 3.4% from 2019

Executive level


----------



## PamMo (Jan 6, 2020)

*2020 Marriott's Kauai Beach Club/Annual 2BR OF*

AOAO Operating Fee: 722.54
AOAO Replacement Reserve: $182.57
Operating Fee: $1,016.23
Property Tax: $183.91
Replacement Reserve: $186.74

TOTAL: $2,291.99

*Increase is $179.16, almost 8.5% over 2019 MF's of $2,112.83.*


----------



## TimeshareTBS (Feb 3, 2020)

*2020 Marriott's BeachPlace Towers (Platinum Season)*

2020 Florida Club Fee $4.00
2020 Operating Fee $1,199.65
2020 Property Tax Fee $94.09
2020 Replacement Reserve $386.00

Total: $1,683.74 Decrease of 1.41 %

2019 Total: $1,707.47


----------



## Sheesh (Feb 7, 2020)

*2020 Marriott's Shadow Ridge Enclaves
2 bdrm Standard Lock-Off Platinum*

2020 Condo Operating         $180.13
2020 Condo Reserve             $  97.68
2020 Master Operating         $  23.09
2020 Master Reserve             $    7.11
2020 Operating Fee               $942.82
2020 Replacement Reserve   $329.88

*Total $1580.71 Increase of 3.34%

2020 Marriott's Shadow Ridge Enclaves
2 bdrm Deluxe lock-off Platinum - Guarantee Wk 7*

2020 Condo Operating         $180.13
2020 Condo Reserve             $  97.68
2020 Master Operating         $  23.09
2020 Master Reserve             $    7.11
2020 Operating Fee               $987.52
2020 Replacement Reserve    $329.88

*Total $1625.41 Increase of 3.30%*


----------



## TimeshareTBS (Feb 12, 2020)

*Marriott's Ocean Pointe 2 bedroom lockoff*

2020 Total: $1,860.38

(No breakdown available)


----------



## DnV (Aug 6, 2020)

*2020 Marriott's Shadow Ridge 1- Villages
2 bdrm Standard Lock-Off Platinum*

2020 Condo Operating $180.13
2020 Condo Reserve $ 97.68
2020 Master Operating $ 23.09
2020 Master Reserve $ 7.11
2020 Operating Fee $970.88
2020 Replacement Reserve $329.88

*Total $1608.77 Increase of 3.424%* *(2019 Total was $1555.51)*


----------



## Zagrid094 (Aug 7, 2020)

*Marriott's Crystal Shores
2BR GF, Silver Season*

2020 Operating Fee $1,470.47
2020 Property Tax Fee $34.52
2020 Replacement Reserve $410.31
2020 Total $1,915.30

*4.455% increase*

2019 Total $1,833.61


----------

